

Microsoft Throws Parade to Announce Birth of Windows Phone, Death of Iphone - patrickambron
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-iphone-funeral-2010-9?op=1

======
ahlemk
they will never be able to kill Iphone :)

------
rachelbythebay
[2010].

